# Privacy Update - May 22nd, 2012



## Armaetus (May 22, 2012)

Supposed update

Not exactly thrilled with the added features, it is starting to feel more like a social network than an actual art site. Bleh.

No notes? Yes, let's hide the only form of communication IF the artist chooses to not have ANY contact info on their page.

Hiding faves...why? That is how I tend to find new artists! That's just keeping me from 'networking' and finding new people.

Of course all the thin skinned butthurt furries are gonna have a field day with the extra bawwlicious features :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 22, 2012)

It was already a social feature when people could post replies on your art. It's like going to a museum and seeing it full of post-its honestly. Now it would be nice if people could post art and turn off replies. 

No notes can be troublesome if a user was gathering commissions and in a way to get away from accusations of fraud that person can just turn notes off. Meaning this makes it worse if people commission someone on FA and that user decides to defraud them. They have no reasonable way to handle the matter privately if the user turns off notes. Sure they can try going after the paypal account but people don't like being that..well "Douchy" so they prefer notes to contact first before escalating the issue. Not all Paypal accounts use an active email. I know people who use forwarders. 


That doesn't mean there aren't legitimate reasons for no notes. Some people want to just post art, not have someone RP them because they posted some "fuckable" character they've fallen in love with because they're shut-ins.

The favorites system....I understand privacy but what is the point when you can download the art?


----------



## Devious Bane (May 22, 2012)

The "Users Online" function however contributes nothing to the site's benefit nor the userbase. I thought part of the goal was to make the site run better, not add in things to slow it down more.


----------



## Armaetus (May 22, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> The favorites system....I understand privacy but what is the point when you can download the art?



That is if you can see the art..


----------



## Stratelier (May 22, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> The favorites system....I understand privacy but what is the point when you can download the art?


True, nobody else knows what you download.  Favorites are a social feature, too.


----------



## Kihari (May 22, 2012)

Glaice said:


> No notes? Yes, let's hide the only form of communication IF the artist chooses to not have ANY contact info on their page.



Choosing from who you may receive private messages has been a feature on message board software for the past decade, so it kind of makes sense that other social applications might offer it as well. I just hope it's not stupidly implemented, like you find out the other user has disabled notes after you type up your long-ass message to them or something.



> Hiding faves...why? That is how I tend to find new artists! That's just keeping me from 'networking' and finding new people.



"I like your artwork, but I am too ashamed or insecure about it to publicly favorite it." Yeah, just download it; FA by its own assertion isn't a file storage service, and this just reinforces the contrary.


----------



## thoron (May 22, 2012)

Kihari said:


> "I like your artwork, but I am too ashamed or insecure about it to publicly favorite it." Yeah, just download it; FA by its own assertion isn't a file storage service, and this just reinforces the contrary.



"But I live with my parents and there's only one computer with internet connections in the house, I can't download and save porn on that! :< " Some will try that arguement, and the answer to that is simple, if your old enough to view porn and fetishy material, your old enough for a job and chip in for a wireless adapter or if that fails, move out. 

I have found artist through looking through other peoples favs, they are a form of networking and exposer for the artists. Even DA which has made many stupid changes to thier site hasn't implemented this so why do it on FA?

But then on the other hand, since it seems like FA is trying to go the route of social network to some extent, the administrators and developers are choosing to go the route of other social networks before them. Add features that aren't needed or unwanted by a majority of the users and completely ignore the user base.


----------



## Armaetus (May 22, 2012)

I save ones I absolutely know I will want later.


----------



## Kihari (May 23, 2012)

thoron said:


> if your old enough to view porn and fetishy material, your old enough for a job and chip in for a wireless adapter or if that fails, move out.



Or save it within a maze of obscure folders and take advantage of your parents' computer illiteracy--ack, my young teenage years all over again!

Also apparently included in this update is _hide profile from guests_, which brings mixed feelings, but if people want to apply it to their profiles then that's their deal. I guess it might be good for hiding your userpage from your parents if you think they'll discover your online nickname and google it, or similar.


----------



## Xenke (May 23, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Not exactly thrilled with the added features, it is starting to feel more like a social network than an actual art site. Bleh.



To be fair, they are things that people have been bitching over for quite some time.



thoron said:


> Some will try that arguement, and the answer to that is simple, if your old enough to view porn and fetishy material, your old enough for a job and chip in for a wireless adapter or if that fails, move out.



Not even that, just a cheap jump drive.



Or floppy disks.


----------



## thoron (May 23, 2012)

Also, why is that gastly disgusting streamlined header going live? Who's the incompitent retard who designed that monstrosity?


----------



## Devious Bane (May 23, 2012)

thoron said:


> Who's the incompetent retard who designed that monstrosity?


I'll give you 1 guess.


----------



## thoron (May 23, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> I'll give you 1 guess.



It's like they're redesigning the site to look good on tabletes and smart phones only.


----------



## Accountability (May 23, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> The "Users Online" function however contributes nothing to the site's benefit nor the userbase. I thought part of the goal was to make the site run better, not add in things to slow it down more.



For what it's worth, the users online thing is the exact same one that they put on the site a long time ago and then took off, and was available on admin accounts. So it's not even a new feature, it's a restored old feature that's been working this entire time. I think it was added back just so they could put another bullet point on that list.



thoron said:


> It's like they're redesigning the site to look good on tabletes and smart phones only.



Is it a coincidence this all started after Dragoneer got a tablet? Certainly not!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 23, 2012)

first response: ew


----------



## thoron (May 23, 2012)

Accountability said:


> Is it a coincidence this all started after Dragoneer got a tablet? Certainly not!



Somehow that doesn't surprise me, many people want the menu bar to stay where it is and yet the developers insist on it being at the top of the page above the banner. I was on board with the new layout till they decided to put it back up there.


----------



## Bluflare (May 23, 2012)

Most of the art I look at inspires me. I look at art through the favorites system. I was able to find incredible artists just by looking though other user's favorites. I do not mind what they like, and how they like it. I do not speak to them about why they favorite the type of art they like. I don't care what type of art they fap to. I like the favorite system, and FA is trying to fix something that was never broke, And I am not going to browse the front page every damn day just to find a new, and upcoming artist. The hide favorite system is retarded, and I believe the one who came up with this idea should definitly feel bad for how stupid he/she think he/she is.


----------



## thoron (May 23, 2012)

Bluflare said:


> Most of the art I look at inspires me. I look at art through the favorites system. I was able to find incredible artists just by looking though other user's favorites. I do not mind what they like, and how they like it. I do not speak to them about why they favorite the type of art they like. I don't care what type of art they fap to. I like the favorite system, and FA is trying to fix something that was never broke, And I am not going to browse the front page every damn day just to find a new, and upcoming artist. The hide favorite system is retarded, and I believe the one who came up with this idea should definitly feel bad for how stupid he/she think he/she is.



Looking at the anouncement I find it interesting that it was Scriggles who was noted for many suggestions to the privacy updates.


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 23, 2012)

Why favorite something if you want it to be private? Seems like an odd feature, really.


----------



## Bluflare (May 23, 2012)

thoron said:


> Looking at the anouncement I find it interesting that it was Scriggles who was noted for many suggestions to the privacy updates.


Also, thanks to sciggles for her many suggestions regarding the privacy settings/updates.

What the mascot said.

Also, thanks to the user's for their many suggestions regarding the privacy settings/updates.

What the mascot *should* have said


----------



## thoron (May 23, 2012)

OssumPawesome said:


> Why favorite something if you want it to be private? Seems like an odd feature, really.



Its for those who are ashamed of the things they like to look at. Normally if you like something but don't want others to know about it, is to download it onto your computer itself. Some would then argue that they can't do that since they only have access through a computer that multiple people use. The solution to that is to get a job and save up for your own. If that doesn't work, chances are your too young to have a job and thus are too young to look at porn and fetish material altogether.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 23, 2012)

Kihari said:


> Also apparently included in this update is _hide profile from guests_, which brings mixed feelings, but if people want to apply it to their profiles then that's their deal. I guess it might be good for hiding your userpage from your parents if you think they'll discover your online nickname and google it, or similar.



What concerns me is that there's been no word about whether there'll be a visible indicator regarding whether a profile is viewable to guests. Let's say I find ArtFox's profile, and find zie has a whole bunch of awesome art. I want to show this art to a friend, who's either banned from FA, or doesn't have an account, or whatever. I link the friend, and the friend goes "um there's nothing on that page wtf are you on?" because I couldn't tell the artist was hiding away their work.

I'm seriously uncomfortable with the ever-rising number of ways in which furry art sites let users hide their work away. I want the sites to be _art sites_ not secret societies nominally centered around artwork.


----------



## Aleu (May 23, 2012)

Really don't understand the point of the whole hiding favorites thing. You can just copy it if you're that insecure and tuck it away in a file. Isn't that what they do anyway?


----------



## LizardKing (May 23, 2012)

On the plus side, really godawful fetish stuff might get more +favs from those who can now pretend they're totally not into that sort of thing. That's... good?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 23, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> On the plus side, really godawful fetish stuff might get more +favs from those who can now pretend they're totally not into that sort of thing. That's... good?



The best way to handle it, and I know the counters were not working as well on the site is to notate how many times something was downloaded. It's a stat I see other sites do. 

http://www.cghub.com/images/view/146271/ - I see a download stat.


----------



## Armaetus (May 23, 2012)

thoron said:


> Looking at the anouncement I find it interesting that it was Scriggles who was noted for many suggestions to the privacy updates.



Wait a second, wasn't it US (the FA and FAF populace) who eventually came up with such ideas? Where's OUR credit? :V

"Should be sometime tomorrow" -- Half the day is over now basically, let's see if they actually keep their update promise before 12:00 AM EST.


----------



## thoron (May 23, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Wait a second, wasn't it US (the FA and FAF populace) who eventually came up with such ideas? Where's OUR credit? :V
> 
> "Should be sometime tomorrow" -- Half the day is over now basically, let's see if they actually keep their update promise before 12:00 AM EST.



Actually, lets hope they don't. I don't want to see the layout change come to fruition. Aka: The new and "improved" disgusting header that the designers seem to have a hard on for and won't listen to the users who for the most part are saying that they don't want it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 23, 2012)

all this privacy but no report button...  really.... really?


----------



## Devious Bane (May 23, 2012)

REALLY GAIS.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 23, 2012)

Well I guess the other "positive" is that the staff can look the other way when minors lie to get around the age thing and privately favoriting porn ...since other users would notice them lying about their age and report them.


----------



## thoron (May 23, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well I guess the other "positive" is that the staff can look the other way when minors lie to get around the age thing and privately favoriting porn ...since other users would notice them lying about their age and report them.



Yeah, that was something else I took notice of. If you can't download it to your own computer there's a pretty good chance your too young be looking at the material in the first place.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 23, 2012)

thoron said:


> Yeah, that was something else I took notice of. If you can't download it to your own computer there's a pretty good chance your too young be looking at the material in the first place.



Right. It's not to say "oh nooooooooooes minors looking at porn" so much as that we rely on our users to help us out with reports/TTs. I really doubt we're going to have the time to check and really we've done most of what we can with our TOS. However, people will take that perception I posted previously. They'll feel that the staff is trying to find a way out or wash their hands of the situation by instituting a private Favorites system. It was probably a situation overlooked, but that's why I scratch my head at privatizing the favorites system because sharing favorites is a positive community aspect.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 23, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> positive community


Wat.

I do think the "privating favorites" function is catering to the wrong crowd. It's seems like only a page plastered with comments like "_thanks for the fav/watch_" from certain artists will be a visible sign of a red flag.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 23, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Wat.
> 
> I do think the "privating favorites" function is catering to the wrong crowd. It's seems like only a page plastered with comments like "_thanks for the fav/watch_" from certain artists will be a visible sign of a red flag.



I'm saying that the favorites is a positive community aspect. It's what appreciating and sharing art is about even if not everyone likes the same things. As people have stated seeing other favorites have led people to discover other artists. This actually works the same on DA - a lot of people I know don't bother with the front page but find an artist, looks at their favorites and goes on those trails.

I should expand on this, most art sites have a good theme. It's not just about the kind of artwork posted up but as a mission in a sense. DA is set up to find good resources. Stock photography which ironically a lot of people *on this site use copy trace and abuse, but is resource itself is not really permitted on FA* is easy to find on DA. Even if the front page is a mess, looking for resources or stuff you like isn't too hard to find.

Other sites that are for critiques center their setup for sharing and mission goal of supporting artists to want to improve. 

You can also look at CGHub, that the first thing you'll see is some awesome art, unlike the mess of DA, it's centered around artists that want to be professionals and I know people who got quite a good hook from CGHub when DA got too big. 

Most Furry site cater of course to their audience ...which is easy enough I suppose but...what about a mission...is So Furry more catered to help writers get discovered? Is it about easily finding artwork of your favorite fetish? I guess that's kinda nice and easy...but having something more resourceful or defining keeps you in the game even when your userbase seems to be exploding. I'm sure people weren't thinking Myspace would fizz out so quickly....

FA as far as I can tell is now about everyone wanting commissions and random art dumping and drama. People who don't draw art getting way more watches than the artists because they've commissioned the hell out of a character lol (it's not hate, just observation).  While it's randomness was a bit charming - not pushing for a more clear goal in how to share art with its users hurts a bit. I don't mean top favorites on the front page. I don't mean random "Link of the Day" fodder. Some community stuff is being shared with the news...but...I still don't see it being cohesive. 

Privatizing favorites seems to go the opposite of working with community sharing too. 

I mean let's look at it...what are we saying when we make new features that shut out community contact? FA is about people who don't want to be bothered, you're a nuisance so we helped that with removing the ability to send notes? You should be ashamed of your stuff, so you need to be hidden from guests. By the way you have reprehensible tastes in art so let's hide that too. 

Like I said early in the thread I do find legitimate reasons for no notes, and some of the features. But ....just looking at these new features I wonder what is the actual future goal of FA or theme? It just makes FA look so jaded. It does make me sad. This is my personal opinion but I would have loved to see more features about sharing art and so forth.


----------



## Bojog (May 23, 2012)

I like some of the features.  I think "hide from guests" is brilliant.

....so... still no word on when they're fixing the thumbnail issues?


----------



## thoron (May 23, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm saying that the favorites is a positive community aspect. It's what appreciating and sharing art is about even if not everyone likes the same things. As people have stated seeing other favorites have led people to discover other artists. This actually works the same on DA - a lot of people I know don't bother with the front page but find an artist, looks at their favorites and goes on those trails.
> 
> I should expand on this, most art sites have a good theme. It's not just about the kind of artwork posted up but as a mission in a sense. DA is set up to find good resources. Stock photography which ironically a lot of people *on this site use copy trace and abuse, but is resource itself is not really permitted on FA* is easy to find on DA. Even if the front page is a mess, looking for resources or stuff you like isn't too hard to find.
> 
> ...



All these features are being made for people who have thin skin. Those like the hide favs have been pushed aside by users and administrators alike, even dragoneer shot it down in the past. Then Scriggles pushes and prods to get these features through and I'm guessing that since she's Dragoneers girl friend he listend. The only one that makes sense is the hide from guest simply cause information on your profile could cause problems in the future.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 24, 2012)

Bojog said:


> ....so... still no word on when they're fixing the thumbnail issues?



It'll never be fixed.


----------



## Bluflare (May 24, 2012)

Alright then let's ask dragoneer, and sciggles no wait they are somewhere else alright then let's see what they say about this issue.

I will act it out according to how fender's journal is.

(clears throat)

(user)

"streamline header"
"hide from guests"
"hide favorites"

Oh hey, SoFurry, when did you pop into my FA? It's cool and all, but I mean, you already have your own website. Didn't think you needed two.            



(neer)

I'm sorry, but SoFurry didn't patent this features. Features like this have existed on many different websites for quite some time.             



(user)
Never said they patented these features, I'm just making an opinionated observation -shrugs-            


(scriggles)

Its a nice option to give our users. Completely optional. 

If people don't want notes why don't they just ignore them? 

If people don't want guests seeing their pages why do they post? 

They are just some nice features to have and helps to show we are listening to what users ask for.            



(user)

Strange though that many oppose to it. 
A lot have been suggesting gallery folders (which would be very nice) but you choose to ignore that.

I wonder why they wrote that only -you- have been the one to suggest the privacy things. favoritism much?            



(scriggles)
I didn't ignore that, but thanks for assuming. It takes longer to code such things I suppose and I am grateful to get the updates we are currently getting as it wasn't easy.

It wasn't /only/ me and it should have been written differently. I was just pushing really really hard for it after listening to so much user feedback and wanting to do something to please the users.            

(user)
Then wouldn't it make more sense to mention those that suggested it, and not just you? The post just made it SEEM like you were the only one suggesting the privacy settings.

(scriggles)
Like I said, should have been written differently. I was not in charge of writing it nor did I ask to be mentioned. MANY users suggested these features so listing them all wouldn't work. But its thanks to them for suggesting. All I did was listen and push.

(user)

Well it didn't have to be all of them, but mentioning others probably would have diffuse the suspicion.             


(scriggles)

And it would be nice if people would stop jumping on me for minor things like this :\            



(user)

Can't blame us that are inquisitive if it smells/looks fishy.            



(scriggles)
Asking about something is very different and preferred rather than straight up trying to insult us.            

Insulting you: You guys are retarded bitches

Asking you: Are you guys really retarded bitches like I think you guys are.

In some cases its the same

(user)
Comes with the territory I'm afraid with having to deal with some unhappy users.            


(neer white knight mode)
She didn't suggest it, but she pushed to ensure that updates happen. She prodded and pushed, and made it happen. Gave credit where credit is due.
(user)
Ok, so she didn't come up with any of the ideas or suggest any of em, but she pushed about it. Should probably reword the journal a little bit. That's a little misleading. ;           

(neer becomes correcting guy)
Noted and updated.            

(user)
Ok, that sounds a whole lot better. XD            

(scriggles being mad obviously)
Stop trying to cause drama when I try to talk to users about issues they have.       


(user)

The note system is horrific to use when trying to conduct business on FA from it's lack of organization, and the lack of the ability to keep it organized.
A lot of people don't use the PM system for a number of reasons, I was just listing the most obvious from personal preference. 
I'd say recode the whole system, or get rid of it entirely, really. Also, notes that pile up become an eyesore in the control panel to one such as me, like to keep it tidy from so many messages from cluttering up too much.

Also, there's the fact that people on FA don't read half the time when users say they don't WANT to be PMed, and the possibility that they do ignore it, said person that sends the PM might get the impression that they're being ignored. 

Aaand, correct me if I'm wrong, can't admins read other people's PMs anyway? If not, then my mistake.


If people don't want guests to see their artwork, that's their prerogative really. I can understand the want of privacy. Albeit, if users have something "embarassing" or "NSFW"   in their gallery, wouldn't it most likely be marked as adult, and as such, guests can't see it anyhow?

You know what would be some nice features? The commission tab being fixed. It hasn't been working for God knows how long for how many years, and it has yet to have been corrected. There's users that would actually like to see that come back.

We've been asking for YEARS for a more organized submission system, and we've yet to see that, too. Modifying, deleting, and uploading pictures one-by-one....is..aggravating. Especially if you draw a lot of commissions and want to upload them as advertisement.            

(scriggles)


We know about everything the users want, but its not as simple as it sounds. We really are trying our hardest to get things done and somethings take more coding than others. I have no idea what it takes to fix the commission tab or the other things as I am not a coder but that hasn't kept me from asking about it. These features were just easier to do at the moment. 

We can't just go searching through notes, no, the only way we can see a note is if it is directly linked to us. 

No matter which features we come out with next or fix there will always be users like this jumping down our throats for more. Give us time. We are getting there slowly but surely.             






This is the bag of crap they give us.

Where is this table coming from?


----------



## Accountability (May 24, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Like I said early in the thread I do find legitimate reasons for no notes, and some of the features. But ....just looking at these new features I wonder what is the actual future goal of FA or theme? It just makes FA look so jaded. It does make me sad. This is my personal opinion but I would have loved to see more features about sharing art and so forth.



Like I've said before, it's because these features are incredibly easy to add. A new database column and a few IF statements in the code is all you need to make favorites private or to hide a profile.

For all we know, Sciggles first suggestions were "Hey what about a report button?" and "Why not make something to let people announce streams" and after getting told "no" repeatedly she finally got to "Can you at least make it so you can set your profile to private????" to which yak replied "Yes, but it will take three months".


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2012)

Accountability said:


> Like I've said before, it's because these features are incredibly easy to add. A new database column and a few IF statements in the code is all you need to make favorites private or to hide a profile.
> 
> For all we know, Sciggles first suggestions were "Hey what about a report button?" and "Why not make something to let people announce streams" and after getting told "no" repeatedly she finally got to "Can you at least make it so you can set your profile to private????" to which yak replied "Yes, but it will take three months".


At this point if dragoneer knew how to do the coding himself the updates would arrive sooner :\
*looks at yak's fa page*  Are we sure the coders aren't dead or something?  Can someone check their pulse or something?


----------



## Bluflare (May 24, 2012)

Accountability said:


> Like I've said before, it's because these features are incredibly easy to add. A new database column and a few IF statements in the code is all you need to make favorites private or to hide a profile.
> 
> For all we know, Sciggles first suggestions were "Hey what about a report button?" and "Why not make something to let people announce streams" and after getting told "no" repeatedly she finally got to "Can you at least make it so you can set your profile to private????" to which yak replied "Yes, but it will take three months".


exactly



CannonFodder said:


> *looks at yak's fa page*  Are we sure the coders aren't dead or something?  Can someone check their pulse or something?


Your forgetting Yak is neer's coding team.


----------



## 13Swords (May 24, 2012)

Don't pay me any mind, but if it's so easy, what's taking so long? Surely it's not just laziness.


----------



## Xenke (May 24, 2012)

-rescinded-


----------



## 13Swords (May 24, 2012)

What did you rescind?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 24, 2012)

13Swords said:


> What did you rescind?


...why would you ask that? >.>


----------



## 13Swords (May 24, 2012)

I ask because the only statements he made on this board (edit- thread) were that these topics were some that others were griping about and an alternative way to store porn. Neither were opinion or false. It confused me, so I asked.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 24, 2012)

Accountability said:


> Like I've said before, it's because these features are incredibly easy to add.


It's only easy if you know what you're doing, and FA clearly doesn't


----------



## Armaetus (May 24, 2012)

So the features were added as promised, that's one thing.....but why private favorites? It's a complete waste of time and code to some of us and kills the "networking" feature people use to discover new artists. Well done :V


----------



## thoron (May 24, 2012)

Glaice said:


> So the features were added as promised, that's one thing.....but why private favorites? It's a complete waste of time and code to some of us and kills the "networking" feature people use to discover new artists. Well done :V



Thats one thing I asked Dragoneer himself, I even brought up the concerns of how minors could use it to hide the fact that they are looking at under aged material. Dragoneer simply danced around it.


----------



## thoron (May 24, 2012)

God damn it all to hell, it looks like the upgrade has started, and all the features that most people don't want like private favs and the nasty header are coming into play.


----------



## Shinxtails (May 24, 2012)

Why isn't the commission tab was added in? That what I want to know.


----------



## thoron (May 24, 2012)

Shinxtails said:


> Why isn't the commission tab was added in? That what I want to know.



Why is there an ugly header on the site now that many never wanted?


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 24, 2012)

Can I still submit works? Yes.
Can I still favorite works? Yes.
Can I still comment? Yes.
Can I still send notes? Yes.

Okay, then. Whatever. I honestly don't understand the griping. It doesn't make the site any harder to use and though notes can be disabled I can't see it being a major problem for a good majority of users. If one has to disable their notes, they obviously don't want to receive 'em and have either ignored your notes in the past or sent you a message indicating something as such. 

Private faves? Eh...let people have em though they make no sense...at least the artist will know they like the submission. I honestly don't see the point of hiding favorites as others have stated and a majority of the site probably won't use it.

I honestly think hiding faves is a step away from "deviation in storage" like on DeviantART. Why would one want/need to hide their art? If it ever comes to this I will be disappointed...I'm hoping it doesn't, but as I've stated, few users use these kinds of antisocial features.


----------



## Kihari (May 24, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Private faves? Eh...let people have em though they make no sense...at least the artist will know they like the submission. I honestly don't see the point of hiding favorites as others have stated and a majority of the site probably won't use it.





> they make no sense



It seems hiding your favorites hides them from _you_ as well, unless I've just lost my mind.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 24, 2012)

Kihari said:


> It seems hiding your favorites hides them from _you_ as well, unless I've just lost my mind.



Pardon me, but that would make even LESS sense. Wouldn't that make your favorites count incorrect? Isn't the whole point to let the artist know you like their work? What about notifications?

I just assumed the "hiding favorites" option would just hide your favorites tab from others, or something. It can't be that complicated of an option (from what I've seen in the thread it appears "easy" updates are being made).


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 24, 2012)

Yep, I'm right XD I found it in the options:

[h=3]Hide your favorites from other users.[/h]Controls what kind of favorites _*not*_ to show on your account publicly.
Note: When you add an image to your favorites, the artist will be notified regardless of this setting.​


----------



## LizardKing (May 24, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Pardon me, but that would make even LESS sense. Wouldn't that make your favorites count incorrect? Isn't the whole point to let the artist know you like their work? What about notifications?
> 
> I just assumed the "hiding favorites" option would just hide your favorites tab from others, or something.



It currently hides them from _everyone_, including yourself. Only the section on the profile is affected, not notifications about people faving your work or anything like that.


----------



## Kesteh (May 24, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well I guess the other "positive" is that the staff can look the other way when minors lie to get around the age thing and privately favoriting porn ...since other users would notice them lying about their age and report them.



This is my primary concern. It's near impossible to determine if a lying minor is viewing adult submissions or not.
That'll be fun if legal troubles arise from this hidden favorite feature. I use it myself, but the potential bad outweighs the good.

The way around this would be manual verification but that's time consuming and staff will never do it. It sounds nice but the feature really needs to go.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 24, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> It currently hides them from _everyone_, including yourself. Only the section on the profile is affected, not notifications about people faving your work or anything like that.



Well that was what I'm referring to, the favorites tab (and corresponding section on the main profile)


----------



## Armaetus (May 25, 2012)

That's kinda retarded to hide the faves from YOURSELF as well.


----------



## thoron (May 25, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> This is my primary concern. It's near impossible to determine if a lying minor is viewing adult submissions or not.
> That'll be fun if legal troubles arise from this hidden favorite feature. I use it myself, but the potential bad outweighs the good.
> 
> The way around this would be manual verification but that's time consuming and staff will never do it. It sounds nice but the feature really needs to go.



But, Scriggles pushed for it, and since she and Dragoneer are together there's no way it will go. Even she jumped on it and used to hide her whole favorites gallery.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 25, 2012)

thoron said:


> Even she jumped on it and used to hide her whole favorites gallery.



There's a term for this... Implementing something because it benefits your wants and desires as opposed to those you serve. Sadly, the only term that comes to mind starts with "B" and ends in "T".


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 25, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> There's a term for this... Implementing something because it benefits your wants and desires as opposed to those you serve. Sadly, the only term that comes to mind starts with "B" and ends in "T".



Bratwurst?


----------



## ChiCityBear (May 26, 2012)

So why is it that these minor features were rolled out (a month and a half late, mind you), but custom thumbnails are still broken? Wasn't fixing those supposed to be part of the update, and arguably the most important part, since the only defense against having to look at gross fetish art (which is now bigger for your eyes to feast on) was effectively gotten rid of? No really, I'm genuinely confused about this, how was this not the top priority.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 26, 2012)

OssumPawesome said:


> Bratwurst?



That's what I was thinking of. Yeah, this seems like a load of bratwurst.

@ChiCityBear: There is no logic behind it, the common confusion is associated with taking everything FA says it does seriously. The only cure is to ignore everything they say and remind them that they're garbage.


----------



## Shinxtails (May 26, 2012)

ChiCityBear said:


> So why is it that these minor features were rolled out (a month and a half late, mind you), but custom thumbnails are still broken? Wasn't fixing those supposed to be part of the update, and arguably the most important part, since the only defense against having to look at gross fetish art (which is now bigger for your eyes to feast on) was effectively gotten rid of? No really, I'm genuinely confused about this, how was this not the top priority.



There's no real reasoning, to me. I mean, some of the things that was meant to be fix (like the commission tab that was said to be coming back, but didn't). I'm also was wondering why the thumbnails thing (for me), wasn't given to us as a option to remove the thumbnails in the submission box.


----------



## Armaetus (May 26, 2012)

Also, the above features implemented are very simple to add in, making this nonsense could have been added YEARS ago so we could have pushed onto more pressing matters, such as fixing all the holes in the mangled code that is the website.

Why? Why are we waiting so long to add simple crap like this to the site instead of an overhaul?


----------

